

I do not want to use your product - rtehfm
https://medium.com/design-ux/a2928af70032

======
greenyoda
Not all products are this way. If someone buys a Porsche, it's not just a way
of getting from point A to point B: it's also fun to drive. Even a product as
ordinary as a kitchen knife or a wrench, if it's well designed, can be a
pleasure to use.

